# Wireless Subwoofer Transmitter



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anybody used this product. It is supposed to make your non-wireless subwoofer wireless. Is is called: Infinity Wireless Audio Transmitter/Receiver for Subwoofers and surround speakers by Amphony. Below is the website I found it on. So far the reviews are somewhat positive. It would be nice to move one of my subs without worrying about the wires.

Thanks 
HIFI

http://www.amazon.com/gp/node/index...1T0FG5NC&merchant=A2OJO1T0FG5NC&redirect=true


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never heard of that brand. Its probably some cheap knockoff product, and you get what you pay for. You can do better with a wireless system from Dayton Audio (Parts Express), Audioengine or Outlaw Audio. These are known manufacturers with a very good track record. 

I've been using the Outlaw Audio OAW3 systems for a few years now for both subs and fullrange high quality audio. I find the audio quality to be indistinguishable from hardwired, and I've had zero reception or RF interference issues. 

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton...itter-receiver-system-for-subwoofers--300-580
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton...lifier-system-with-subwoofer-channel--300-579

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Wireless/W3-Wireless-Audio-Adapter

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/OAW3.html


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Glen B said:


> I've never heard of that brand. Its probably some cheap knockoff product, and you get what you pay for. You can do better with a wireless system from Dayton Audio (Parts Express), Audioengine or Outlaw Audio. These are known manufacturers with a very good track record. I've been using the Outlaw Audio OAW3 systems for a few years now for both subs and fullrange high quality audio. I find the audio quality to be indistinguishable from hardwired, and I've had zero reception of RF interference issues. http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-link-xr-24-ghz-wireless-audio-transmitter-receiver-system-for-subwoofers--300-580 http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-xra25-wireless-rear-channel-amplifier-system-with-subwoofer-channel--300-579 http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Wireless/W3-Wireless-Audio-Adapter http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/OAW3.html


Thank you! I will check them out.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 15, 2016)

HIFI said:


> Has anybody used this product. It is supposed to make your non-wireless subwoofer wireless. Is is called: Infinity Wireless Audio Transmitter/Receiver for Subwoofers and surround speakers by Amphony. Below is the website I found it on. So far the reviews are somewhat positive. It would be nice to move one of my subs without worrying about the wires.
> 
> Thanks
> HIFI
> ...


What did you settle on and how did it work out for you?

Thanks


----------

